# esmeriladora



## MVPXXL

Es una máquina eléctrica para pulir cristal, o materiales similares, no tiene contexto, ¿existe algo así como Stand up grinder?


----------



## Hella

Quizás esto te ayude:

http://www.osha.gov/dcsp/compliance_assistance/spanish/osha_construction_terms_spen.html


----------



## MVPXXL

Gracias Hella, pero ahora estoy confuso, Esmeriladora según el link es "grinder", pero fresadora también se dice "grinder" un poco confuso no?


----------



## Hella

Realmente no sé mucho de herramientas, pero creo que el principio de funcionamiento de ambas es igual, supongo que por eso usan el mismo nombre. Genéricamente también se llaman polisher, pero estamos en lo mismo...


----------



## rholt

must be a polisher?


----------



## MVPXXL

Puesss polisher es más bien una pulidora, según he visto en google, but thanks anyway


----------



## rholt

No dijo que era, "una máquina eléctrica para pulir cristal"?


----------



## rocamadour

What about "lapping-machine"?


----------



## rholt

Aquí esta algo sobre lapping. 

http://process-equipment.globalspec...pment/Honing_Lapping_Super_finishing_Machines
http://www.emsdiasum.com/microscopy/products/materials/lapping.aspx

En soldadura, un esmeril es una grinder. 
Si refieres a piedras, hay una pulidora que usa arena ó otra material para pulir "rocks". 

Si son para hacer cristales / lentes de anteojos, no se exacto. 
Puede ser lapping.  

Glosario de traducciones de inglés al portugués (términos de *...**lapping machine* · Máquina de lapidação ·


----------



## psicutrinius

Esmeriladora = grinder

Fresadora = milling machine

Rectificadora = grinding machine (pero en este caso se trata de una máquina - herramienta de alta precisión: hay que ver el contexto).

Lapeadora = máquina para (también mediante muela abrasiva), conseguir alta precisión de medidas y acabado superficial altamente pulido (especular), y por tanto no sólo en trabajo del metal, sino como dice rholt, también para lentes, etc


----------



## MVPXXL

Muchísimas gracias a tod@s, no se imaginan lo mucho que me han ayudado, gracias de nuevo en serio.
Estaba confundido diferenciando pulidora y esmeriladoras, aunque son herramientas diferentes las dos sirven para pulir.


----------

